# For those trying naturally or have...you might just get this



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

You know you're TTC when...

-The Big 'O' no longer refers to orgasm, but instead to ovulation
-You show everyone who will look at your bbt charts
-Every twinge is a potential sign: ovulation pain OR perhaps implantation
-It no longer strikes you as the least bit odd to check out at the pharmacy with both HPTs and tampons in your cart.
-You schedule your social events around your ovulation day
-If your OPK comes up +, you cancel all social engagements that night so you can BD & lie with your legs elevated and butt up in the air afterwards.
-You talk using mysterious acronymns that only your ttc buddies understand: ttc, BD, ewcm, bbt, opk, 2ww
-Your morning motto is: "Don't talk to me until I've taken my temperature"
-You take your temperature more than once a day (committed TTCer)
-You refuse to finish decorating that 3rd bedroom in your new house, because you can't stand the thought of getting it just the way you want it only to have to tear it apart next month in order to make room for the nursery you'll be needing.
-You put off buying any fall/winter clothes, because you hope they won't fit by the time the weather gets cooler.
-Your doctor says, "Now take these home and inject this needle into your stomach every day" and you don't even flinch.
-You spend more on OPKs, HPTs, and fertility supplements than you do on clothes
-The thought of nausea makes your heart skip a beat!
-You make a mental note of what day of your cycle it is before you say "ok" to a drink
-You get sick but make sure you can take the medicine in case you are pregnant...and would rather stay sick if you can't take the medicine..
-You finally look forward to mornings! Another opportunity to take and record your temp!
-You refer (and think) of your husband, not as his real name, but as the letters "DH" in real life
-You suffer silently from Infertility Vision (IV) - defined as the ability to see pink lines that nobody else can see. It's a very common condition among POASers during the days leading up to the official test day. Research is still being done, but at present there is no cure for it!
-You no longer know what day of the month it is, only what cd or dpo it is.
-It doesn't matter where you are, what you are doing or who's bathroom you are in, when you see the witch it may as well the end of the world.
-You don't refer to the parts of a year by which month it is, as much as which cycle!
-You have a drawer full of objects that you peed on, and its ok... not to mention, you pee on things or DESPERATELY WANT to pee on things!
-For the first time in your life, you take the plunge into the unknown to feel your CP...and area where only your gyno has gone before!
-When the right kind of cervical mucus brings you more joy than the poshest choices.
-Your eyesight starts to weaken quickly due to many hours staring at evaps, looking for the pink in the line!
-Pee on your hand from a POAS accident or riping open a FRER to get a closer look somehow does NOT gross you out any more. It's not the first time, won't be the last.
-Checking your CM and having your hand COATED in EWCM makes you ecstatic instead of grossed out!
-You don't mind telling complete strangers about the things that come from your vaginal area, and you'll take pictures of it for them if they want!
-Someone refers to eggs and you immediately think of your ovaries.
-You don't know what day of the month it is, but you do know your cd.
-You wonder if you can recycle the plastic in your pt and opk.
-You're excited about feeling lousy (maybe it's an early sign!)
-You dream about poas.
-When everyone in the house knows what the plastic cups are for.
-When your DH says "are you sure we really need to do it again"
-You repeatedly look at your chart during the day, as if the temps may magically change.
-You can't sleep at night because you know tomorrow's temp is the MOST IMPORTANT temperature you'll take all cycle.
-You buy 30 pregnancy tests on eBay for five dollars because it’s a good deal, and hey, you can test every day!
-You check your panties about 30 times a day, just to be sure your period hasn't arrived.
-You touch your boobs more than your parnter does.
-You change disks in the car CD player, and look down at the display that reads that you're listening to CD1 and think instantly think it's referring to "cycle day 1".
-You belong to online forums, blog groups, and chat rooms in which you know everyone’s cycle days as well as your own.
-You drink cough syrup a few hours before sex because maybe it will help your fluids out.
-You’ve promised yourself that “this month you aren’t going to stress about it or think about it” but you know that is completely impossible to achieve even as you’re saying it.
-You’ve called in sick to work, not because your sick but because its another day of heart break.
-You actually understand the following sentence: “It’s CD 14 and I just got a positive on an OPK, so DH and I are going to BD tonight which will then bring on the 2WW and hopefully at the end, when I use my HPT to POAS I’ll get a BFP!”
-Your computer search engine is full of references to 10 DPO, followed by a list of symptoms as you desperately search for women who got their BFPs with this list on this day, and it will continue to 11 DPO, 12 DPO, 13 DPO, etc.
-You belong to online forums, blog groups, and chat rooms in which you know everyone’s cycle days as well as your own.
-You could have not only bought a Coach purse, you could have invested in Coach stock with all the money you’ve spent on pregnancy tests.
-You’ve read every last article that comes up on Google as to why you might not be pregnant, and have a possible treatment plan to present to your doctor in addition to your charts and graphs.
-The only muscle you stir first thing in the morning is your arm muscle, to reach for the basal thermometer so you can test your temperature.
-You could teach health class at the local high school when it comes to a woman’s reproductive system and menstrual cycle.
-Your best friend buys you the expensive OPK for your birthday.
-You gravitate towards the pregnancy test isle in every store.
-You try to find OPK's in every single store in hopes it you'll find them cheaper than where you've been buying them.
-When you wake up at 3 am, instead of being worried that you have to work in a few hours, you worry that you'll mess up your BBT.
-You POAS even after you get your period, just incase it was IB.
-You check the toilet paper after every wipe looking for the pink/brown at 7dpo.
-You Scan the aisles of a prenatal shop to see how fashionable you'll be pregnant.
-What about you've opened up a small pharmacy which only specializes in drugs that might possibly help you conceive: vitex, bcomplex, Angus cactus, low dose aspirin, folic acid, prenatals...
-You have friends on your ******** that you've never really met but are great friends and ttc talk is taboo on **.
-You're jealous that you 15 year old cousin got pregnant.
-You AND your husband both get a text message alerting you of your most fertile days!!
-When you divide the month by "waiting to o and the tww."
-When you're symptom spotting through AF.
-You use every instance of your cats lying on or near your tummy as a sign of impending O or !
-When we were kids we'd get in trouble for peeing on sticks, now we do it once, twice so on a day and look forward to it. 
-Every time you need a wee you wonder if it's worth POAS and which kind to use?
-When you start testing the ph level of your Pre-Seed, just to make sure it's still in the right zone for sperm protection!
-When you're watching a film and you shout out "Oooh she's using a FRER!"
-When you see a comedic music video about "putting it in the wrong hole" and the first thing you think is "What CD was it? Hopefully it wasn't during O!"
-When you can pee in something the size of a thimble and not spill a drop!
-When you run downstairs to let fertility friend know you just had sex as it cant wait until morning.
-When you make sure that when you NEED to BD it isn't match day, if it is to get it in before the match or you have no chance.
-When OH knows that an infertile cervix feels like the tip of your nose. 
-When you can take a temperature more accurately than an Emergency Room Nurse.
-When you schedule appointments around the time you temp!
-When you start to envy The Sims and their baby making abilities!
-When you stop thinking of sex as "that fun thing that can get you pregnant if you aren't careful" and start thinking of it as "that thing that makes babies that used to be fun!"
-When you walk into the restroom you immediately wash your hands as your going to check your cm or cp and your hands need to be clean and dry. Only to turn around and wash them again right after. 
-When you wear dark panties for the first two weeks to see CM, and white ones for the 2nd half of the month to check for any pink/brown/red signs! *Genius!*
-When you grade your HPTs, you use up the crap ones first cause you're saving the good stuff till last. 
-When you can quick draw a pee stick into the cup before you're even done peeing!
-When you tell your husband "I'm leaking" and he asks what color and consistency it is!
-When your husband follows that with "You should add that to the 'You Know You're Trying To Conceive When...' thread and manages to call himself 'Your OH' in the process!
-When you IM your husband to look at your test pics, because you want to show the internet before he has the chance!
-When your OH walks down the stairs on a morning you make sure he is wearing loose underwear!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

And when you've been on the road for even longer you can tell because....

You book that long holiday that you couldn't do if pregnant just to tempt fate.
You do buy those clothes a little on the tight side and not appropriate for a pregnant woman to wear....just to tempt fate.
You become aware of the odd magnetism that you have that means that every time you leave the house every pregnant woman for miles around homes in on you.
You become aware of the odd magnetism that you have that means that every time you leave the house every mum with baby for miles around homes in on you.
You realise you've tried the sex every day of your cycle just in case.
You realise you've tried the sex every other day of your cycle just in case.
You realise you've tried sex every third day of your cycle just in case.
You realise you've tried sex twice a day around potential O time....just in case.
You think it's probably time to rip the bath out as neither you or your dh have been allowed a bath for so long it only gathers dust.
You've traded in your sensible family car for a little sporty model with no room for baby seat...just to tempt fate.
The three months without alcohol that you decided to do along with your DH has been extended for so long that you can't remember where you put the cork screw.
You know more about women's cycles than your GP who seems fairly ignorent of the whole thing.
You realise quite how much money you've spent on Treatment and wonder if buying a house would have been more useful.
You see a friend with a baby in her arms and realise that although this road is a bloomin long one it's one so worth travelling so out come the pee sticks again, you dust off the thermometer and plod on.......!


----------

